# To the 3 punks on Lanier on Sunday



## 10gaMafia (Dec 22, 2014)

You put 3 kids lives in danger with your stupidity.  Riding around the lake in your gold/tan side console bass boat with white 50ish hp Johnson outboard and attempting to shoot decoys which you all thought were real is not waterfowling, duck hunting, or even hunting for that matter.   My buddies kids were sitting on the point and could hear y'all "hey look, 1, 2, 3".  And yelling "sorry" doesn't cut it.  Rangers and COE have been notified.  And I will be looking for you the rest of the season.


----------



## wray912 (Dec 22, 2014)

pure trash


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 22, 2014)

That's per garbage.. We seen some fellows the other morning  carrying their decoys in the box they bought em in.. True story. The kicker is it wasn't a walk in type deal we were at a boat ramp.


----------



## jay sullivent (Dec 22, 2014)

You guys have phones, take pictures when people do this!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 22, 2014)

I'd of shot their motor


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 22, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I'd of shot their motor



I woulda shot alright can't say I woulda been aiming at a motor.  I kinda lose my temper when someone puts my life in danger by shooting at me.


----------



## mattech (Dec 22, 2014)

what kind of sport is there to shooting at sitting ducks when you drive by on a boat?

sounds like morons to me. Glad your kids are ok.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 22, 2014)

I read on here there was a guy running and gunning the other morning.


----------



## waistdeep (Dec 22, 2014)

yahoo's, duck dynasty hunters, wantabe duck hunters!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 22, 2014)

waistdeep said:


> yahoo's, duck dynasty hunters, wantabe duck hunters!



We all wannabe duck hunters.


----------



## mattech (Dec 22, 2014)

waistdeep said:


> yahoo's, duck dynasty hunters, wantabe duck hunters!



I've never seen a duck dynasty show where they shot at ducks on the water as they rode by on a boat. that will be for the country bucks show.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 22, 2014)

mattech said:


> I've never seen a duck dynasty show where they shot at ducks on the water as they rode by on a boat. that will be for the country bucks show.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2014)

sorry..


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 22, 2014)

10gaMafia said:


> You put 3 kids lives in danger with your stupidity.  Riding around the lake in your gold/tan side console bass boat with white 50ish hp Johnson outboard and attempting to shoot decoys which you all thought were real is not waterfowling, duck hunting, or even hunting for that matter.   My buddies kids were sitting on the point and could hear y'all "hey look, 1, 2, 3".  And yelling "sorry" doesn't cut it.  Rangers and COE have been notified.  And I will be looking for you the rest of the season.



The fellas that ride around doing that are the same ones who take there ill goten goods and pose em up on there yetis, take a 100 dozen pics and then throw the birds in the trash at the ramp.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 22, 2014)

Gaducker said:


> The fellas that ride around doing that are the same ones who take there ill goten goods and pose em up on there yetis, take a 100 dozen pics and then throw the birds in the trash at the ramp.



Man, I'm glad I didn't buy that Yeti.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 22, 2014)

01Foreman400 said:


> Man, I'm glad I didn't buy that Yeti.



I know right!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## welderguy (Dec 22, 2014)

01Foreman400 said:


> I read on here there was a guy running and gunning the other morning.



What's this about? Did I miss something?


----------



## 10gaMafia (Dec 22, 2014)

First I cussed a lot at them which I regret since I had my little girl and 2 of my friend kids with me.  I was so mad I didn't know what to do with myself.  I should have taken pics.  The boat didn't not appear to be registered.  If they had shot towards us even after all the waving and yelling we were doing, I think I would have unloaded the 10 on their boat in self defense.  At least that was the 1st thought through my mind.  Those jerks give us all a bad name and I really hope them or their friends read this post.  They need to sink their boat and throw their guns in the lake, and go play duck hunting video games.


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Dec 23, 2014)

I have heard the same thing happened on the ogeechee near savannah opening morning.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 23, 2014)

Sorry about your morning.  I woulda busted a cap in the general direction though.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 23, 2014)

Always gotta be the "Duck Dynasty" crowd.  Most folks must not watch the show.  They don't teach bad sportsmanship or unethical things.


----------



## WhackemWilly (Dec 23, 2014)

^But they did ruin duck hunting


----------



## welderguy (Dec 23, 2014)

WhackemWilly said:


> ^But they did ruin duck hunting



Yeah but aint that Jessica chick worth it? Shes the only reason I turn it on.


----------



## dfhooked (Dec 24, 2014)

Nothing has ruined duck hunting.  The world has changed and the internet and tv have unfortunately made todays world one of immediate gratification.  Hopefully duck dynasty has encouraged a few people to learn the sport and the outdoors while subsequently making them spend less time watching the tv or internet screen.  Duck Dynasty has not changed migration times, breeding grounds, or anything else that DUCKS do.  To anyone that actually has duck hunted for more than the past 4 years, they will tell you the GOOGANS are not a Duck Dynasty phenomeonom, it is part of public land hunting.  Duck hunting is not easy, but to those that pursue these winged warriors with a passion, to see  50 mallards cupped in the timber, or 10 greys locked in out of now where in the marsh or a flock of 50 teal splashing in the decoys, it is these moments and memories that keep us coming back 60 days a year.  Good luck the next 30 days duck hunters-


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 24, 2014)

I had an old duck hunter tell me that it comes and goes. Now its cool to be a duck hunter. Some will become true duck hunters others will not. Opening day I saw face paint , overloaded jon boats with no decoys and no blinds in my old wood duck hole.  It is just a thing.


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> sorry..



I TOLD you those weren't real ducks, Mill.


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 24, 2014)

dfhooked said:


> Nothing has ruined duck hunting.  The world has changed and the internet and tv have unfortunately made todays world one of immediate gratification.  Hopefully duck dynasty has encouraged a few people to learn the sport and the outdoors while subsequently making them spend less time watching the tv or internet screen.  Duck Dynasty has not changed migration times, breeding grounds, or anything else that DUCKS do.  To anyone that actually has duck hunted for more than the past 4 years, they will tell you the GOOGANS are not a Duck Dynasty phenomeonom, it is part of public land hunting.  Duck hunting is not easy, but to those that pursue these winged warriors with a passion, to see  50 mallards cupped in the timber, or 10 greys locked in out of now where in the marsh or a flock of 50 teal splashing in the decoys, it is these moments and memories that keep us coming back 60 days a year.  Good luck the next 30 days duck hunters-



Words of wisdom!


----------



## birddog52 (Dec 24, 2014)

Duck dynasty at its finest have seen alot of them also trying sneakee using a trolling motor which is illegal too


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 24, 2014)

birddog52 said:


> Duck dynasty at its finest have seen alot of them also trying sneakee using a trolling motor which is illegal too



They were using a trolling motor to sneak up on ducks to hunt?


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 24, 2014)

king killer delete said:


> I had an old duck hunter tell me that it comes and goes. Now its cool to be a duck hunter. Some will become true duck hunters others will not. Opening day I saw face paint , overloaded jon boats with no decoys and no blinds in my old wood duck hole.  It is just a thing.



Hey Killer, it's 3 weeks past opening day and I'm still wearing face paint.  I do have a boat load of dekes tho, but hey what do I know about killing ducks?  I'm just a DD fan that thinks it's cool to be a duck hunter


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 24, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Hey Killer, it's 3 weeks past opening day and I'm still wearing face paint.  I do have a boat load of dekes tho, but hey what do I know about killing ducks?  I'm just a DD fan that thinks it's cool to be a duck hunter


Wash your face , your wife would like that for Christmas


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 24, 2014)

Boudreaux said:


> I TOLD you those weren't real ducks, Mill.


You boys are so bad.


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 24, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Hey Killer, it's 3 weeks past opening day and I'm still wearing face paint.  I do have a boat load of dekes tho, but hey what do I know about killing ducks?  I'm just a DD fan that thinks it's cool to be a duck hunter



I am also not ashamed to admit if I am the one working the ducks I will dirty up my face. I prefer a burnt cork or mud though. If everyone else will keep their heads down then they dont have to wear it


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 24, 2014)

dfhooked said:


> Nothing has ruined duck hunting.  The world has changed and the internet and tv have unfortunately made todays world one of immediate gratification.  Hopefully duck dynasty has encouraged a few people to learn the sport and the outdoors while subsequently making them spend less time watching the tv or internet screen.  Duck Dynasty has not changed migration times, breeding grounds, or anything else that DUCKS do.  To anyone that actually has duck hunted for more than the past 4 years, they will tell you the GOOGANS are not a Duck Dynasty phenomeonom, it is part of public land hunting.  Duck hunting is not easy, but to those that pursue these winged warriors with a passion, to see  50 mallards cupped in the timber, or 10 greys locked in out of now where in the marsh or a flock of 50 teal splashing in the decoys, it is these moments and memories that keep us coming back 60 days a year.  Good luck the next 30 days duck hunters-


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 24, 2014)

I painted my face and hands and arms when I was in the Army all the time. Have not been on a raid in along time. Dont wear a face mask that often, I keep my head down and I learned how to be still and not swing my head. Back years ago nobody and I mean no body ever painted a face to duck hunt. This is something new has come on since the late 80s and 90s.


----------



## WhackemWilly (Dec 24, 2014)

dfhooked said:


> Nothing has ruined duck hunting.  The world has changed and the internet and tv have unfortunately made todays world one of immediate gratification.  Hopefully duck dynasty has encouraged a few people to learn the sport and the outdoors while subsequently making them spend less time watching the tv or internet screen.  Duck Dynasty has not changed migration times, breeding grounds, or anything else that DUCKS do.  To anyone that actually has duck hunted for more than the past 4 years, they will tell you the GOOGANS are not a Duck Dynasty phenomeonom, it is part of public land hunting.  Duck hunting is not easy, but to those that pursue these winged warriors with a passion, to see  50 mallards cupped in the timber, or 10 greys locked in out of now where in the marsh or a flock of 50 teal splashing in the decoys, it is these moments and memories that keep us coming back 60 days a year.  Good luck the next 30 days duck hunters-




I was just stirring the pot… But I do actually believe that the show has attributed to an increase in duck hunters. I have been hunting ducks for much longer than four years and am not naive enough to disregard the significant rise in hunters in correlation to the show being on air. Just my .02. You're entitled to your opinion just as I am


----------



## welderguy (Dec 24, 2014)

trophyslayer said:


> I am also not ashamed to admit if I am the one working the ducks I will dirty up my face. I prefer a burnt cork or mud though. If everyone else will keep their heads down then they dont have to wear it



That avatar of yours makes me laugh.That dirtied up face with those shiny reflective sunglasses......uh...that was supposed to be a joke, right?


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 24, 2014)

welderguy said:


> That avatar of yours makes me laugh.That dirtied up face with those shiny reflective sunglasses......uh...that was supposed to be a joke, right?



Staged photo... I take em off once I spot ducks. Although they could be mistaken for a speculum if I put some feathers on my head


----------



## TireKicker (Dec 25, 2014)

trophyslayer said:


> Staged photo... I take em off once I spot ducks. Although they could be mistaken for a speculum if I put some feathers on my head



That is soooo awesome. What kind of camera did you use?


----------



## chase870 (Dec 25, 2014)

There is a reason I drive a extra 800 miles to hunt in peace. It's worth every gallon of Diesel I have to buy


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 25, 2014)

trophyslayer said:


> Staged photo... I take em off once I spot ducks. Although they could be mistaken for a speculum if I put some feathers on my head



So somewhat of a selfie? Or a profile pic?


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 25, 2014)

king killer delete said:


> I painted my face and hands and arms when I was in the Army all the time. Have not been on a raid in along time. Dont wear a face mask that often, I keep my head down and I learned how to be still and not swing my head. Back years ago nobody and I mean no body ever painted a face to duck hunt. This is something new has come on since the late 80s and 90s.



Do you still use the old cork decoys or the newer plastic painted ones like we use today.  If the old ones were working waaayyy back then, why use the new dekes of today?


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 25, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Do you still use the old cork decoys or the newer plastic painted ones like we use today.  If the old ones were working waaayyy back then, why use the new dekes of today?




ducks got smarter too. Saw one flying with face paint on the other day. tried looking like a coot.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 25, 2014)

Too many reruns of Duck Dynasty.  We have had our share of them as well.  

Bring on some ice and the Darwin theory


----------



## asc (Dec 25, 2014)

Idiots, nothing but idiots.

Erryone know down here knows to use an airboat when runnin & gunnin.


----------



## Hunteradams (Dec 25, 2014)

trophyslayer said:


> Staged photo... I take em off once I spot ducks. Although they could be mistaken for a speculum if I put some feathers on my head



Pro tip, wear either black lenses or none. Putting on and taking off polarized lenses messes with depth perception.


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 25, 2014)

king killer delete said:


> I painted my face and hands and arms when I was in the Army all the time. Have not been on a raid in along time. Dont wear a face mask that often, I keep my head down and I learned how to be still and not swing my head. Back years ago nobody and I mean no body ever painted a face to duck hunt. This is something new has come on since the late 80s and 90s.



When I can, I watch the dog's eyes.  He spots them and tracks them across the sky.  On the right days, you can track the ducks by their reflection on the water.

I usually just pull a neck gator up to my nose.  Keeps the face and ears warm.


----------



## devilchild (Dec 25, 2014)

*X2*



king killer delete said:


> I painted my face and hands and arms when I was in the Army all the time. Have not been on a raid in along time. Dont wear a face mask that often, I keep my head down and I learned how to be still and not swing my head. Back years ago nobody and I mean no body ever painted a face to duck hunt. This is something new has come on since the late 80s and 90s.



20 years Infantry and I will never put that stuff on my face again when a mask is more effective and efficient; guess it doesn't look as cool at the waffle house afterwards though


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 25, 2014)

mizzippi jb said:


> So somewhat of a selfie? Or a profile pic?



It's a selfie that I didn't take myself. .... mind blown


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 25, 2014)

TireKicker said:


> That is soooo awesome. What kind of camera did you use?



The cellular kind


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 25, 2014)

Hunteradams said:


> Pro tip, wear either black lenses or none. Putting on and taking off polarized lenses messes with depth perception.



Man,  if I shot any better nobody would want to hunt with me. But seriously they are literally on just to spot them in the horizon then immediately off so I don't think they mess with me too bad,  I could be wrong though. I do need to invest in some neutral lenses.


----------



## TireKicker (Dec 25, 2014)

trophyslayer said:


> The cellular kind



Man, that's legit. Gotta get me a pic like that. Did you ask your bud to snap it? My buds would probably laugh and make fun of me, which is unfortunate.


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 25, 2014)

TireKicker said:


> Man, that's legit. Gotta get me a pic like that. Did you ask your bud to snap it? My buds would probably laugh and make fun of me, which is unfortunate.



I'm too legit to quit and sounds like you need new buds. Nah,  it was actually my pops. He's a proud pops of his dashing young son.  Who am I to deny the man who gave me life a picture


----------



## TireKicker (Dec 25, 2014)

trophyslayer said:


> I'm too legit to quit and sounds like you need new buds. Nah,  it was actually my pops. He's a proud pops of his dashing young son.  Who am I to deny the man who gave me life a picture



Good stuff


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 25, 2014)

Not sure this thread could have gotten any more off topic


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 25, 2014)

Alright back on topic folks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2014)

king killer delete said:


> Alright back on topic folks





What were we tawkin 'bout ??


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What were we tawkin 'bout ??



They done took it back over to "that guy" now anyway. I didn't have nothing to do with dissun.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 26, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> They done took it back over to "that guy" now anyway. I didn't have nothing to do with dissun.



Thanks.  seriously mean it too.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What were we tawkin 'bout ??


To the 3 punks on Lanier on Sunday
You put 3 kids lives in danger with your stupidity. Riding around the lake in your gold/tan side console bass boat with white 50ish hp Johnson outboard and attempting to shoot decoys which you all thought were real is not waterfowling, duck hunting, or even hunting for that matter. My buddies kids were sitting on the point and could hear y'all "hey look, 1, 2, 3". And yelling "sorry" doesn't cut it. Rangers and COE have been notified. And I will be looking for you the rest of the season.


----------



## 10gaMafia (Dec 28, 2014)

They caught 2 boats this past week running and gunnin


----------



## mcagle (Dec 28, 2014)

Glad to see they are cracking down. Do you know if one of them were the idiots that shot at your decoys?


----------

